# yashica fr ii



## pokopelo (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello any Yashica FR ii owners out here?

i just got one from ebay at a steal price with 50mm 1.9 can't wait to get my hands on it. i have been seeing a lot of photos on film, and it caught my eye, i love how photos look on film

this will be my first film camera and was wondering about any recommendation on film to buy, i plan to take portraits of my family, and plan to use it mainly outside, i live where sun shines most of the year so not sure if low ISO number film would be ok to use or go to the 400 (sorry if term is not right, i am a complete noob). I am still on a budget, so the portra stuff and such will have to wait a couple of months, first need to use something commercial that i can easily get around here what do you guys recommend? Kodak or Fuji?

also are there any know flaws for this cameras? something i need to watch out for?

thanks


----------



## pokopelo (Jun 23, 2012)

lots of views, no responses... 

come on people... anybody? some help needed here please...


----------



## compur (Jun 23, 2012)

pokopelo said:


> first need to use something commercial that i can easily get around here



What can you easily get around there?


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 23, 2012)

I would think that 400 would be a good versatile film.  Would allow for low light on a tripod.

Yashica FR-II free instruction manual, user manual 

This is a link to an owners manual for the camera if you do not have one.

compur asks a great question.  What films are available?  Do you wish to shoot color or black and white?  Primarily under bright light conditions or play around with dark subjects?  Photography is photography.  But film does vary from digital in the way that each medium captures the photons hurtling toward your lens and whatever is behind it.  You assumably know exposure.  You just need to brush up on how film works and what film will do what under which circumstances.

My advice, just buy some film and play for now.  Also, check out my website if you like.  I have some write-ups on how film works.  Might offer some insight if it does confuse you first.  Heck, somedays it confuses me.


----------



## pokopelo (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks guys, what film i can easily get? well think about the selection at walmart or similar, so initially i was thinking to play around with kodak gold, or similar, something very commercial that´s available anywhere, just so that i can get the feel, and as you say, learn what film will do, how photos will come out, i guess in a sense that's what's driving my desire to try film photography
then once i feel more comfortable of not screwing up a roll of film, get some premium rolls and try them out as well.

i'll take a look at your website Chris... thanks


----------

